# Looking for Auto Pilot Feedback



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 21 foot searay with 260 horse Mercruiser, manual hydraulic steering, balanced cylinder. I want to add auto pilot. Looking for feedback on the Raymarine S1000 and other small boat units.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

You probably have a cable steer with hydrauilic assist system. There are systems to fit, but cost more than regular hydraulics. Contact me for more info.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

We have totally reworked this boat. I have 2 seastar helms. I have the old cable steering and power steering if anyone needs it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I meant to add this the other day. There are a lot of folks that are REAL happy with their TR-1 Gladiator autopilots.



http://www.nautamatic.com/gladiator/index.htm


----------

